# Stromverbrauch PC-Router --> Router



## Gabi (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie viel Strom ein selbstgebastelter Router (alter PC)
gegenüber einem gekauften Router verbraucht?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

LG Gabi


----------



## Tim C. (20. Mai 2003)

Ein als PC umfunktionierter Router wird das an Strom fressen, was das Netzteil zieht. Sprich wenn du ein 150Watt Netzteil (bei vielen alten PC's reichen so 'kleine') hast, dann frisst der 150Watt. Standalone Router mit integriertem Switch fressen (laut Chip test) zwischen 4 und 10 Watt, also deutlich weniger. Kannst das ganze ja mal in Kilowattstunden umrechnen, wie lange ein PC als Router laufen muss, bis du den Kaufpreis des Routers drin hast. Da die Preise jedoch stark gefallen sind im letzten Jahr, dürfte sich die Anschaffung allemal lohnen.

Informations Bezugsquelle: http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_10197784.html


----------



## Gabi (20. Mai 2003)

Danke für Deine Antwort!
Und welchen Router würdest Du empfehlen?

Mir wurde gesagt das der:
"ALLNET ALL1294A mit Firewall" nicht schlecht sein soll.

Technische Daten:

ALL1294A DSl Broadband IP-Router mit integriertem 4 Port 10/100Mbit Switch,
DSL WAN Port(z.b. für T-DSL) für Internetzugang,
DHCP-Server,
Web Based Management,
integrierte Firewall, 
1 DMZ-Host, 
DynDNS, PPPoE, PPTP (VPN IPSec, nicht konfigurierbar), 
Einfache Integration: Mit dem eingebauten 4-port 10/100Mbps Switch können Sie dieses Gerät problemlos in jedes bestehendes Ethernet/Fast Ethernet Netzwerk integrieren. 
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis: Teilen Sie sich einen Breitband Internet Anschluss um Kosten zu sparen. 
Sicherheit: Firewallschutz hält Hacker fern. 
Performance: Erleben Sie den High Speed Internetzugriff und ueberwachen Sie gleichzeitig den Verkehr

Der Preis: € 48


----------



## Tim C. (21. Mai 2003)

Tja mit dem empfehlen ist das so eine Sache. Ich selber habe hier seid fast 3 Jahren den Longshine LCS-883R-DSL-4F im Einsatz. Daran sieht man schon, es ist nicht mehr das neueste vom Neuen, aber ich kann nur immer wieder feststellen, dass wärend etliche Leute Probleme zum Beispiel beim einrichten lokaler Server (Port forwarding) oder bei anderen Dingen wie Dateiversand via ICQ oder IRC haben, ging das bei mir immer einwandfrei.
Der Preis sollte mitlerweile um die 60-70€ liegen.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Mai 2003)

Also ich hab eine Symantec Firewall/VPN 100. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden habe mich aber jetzt dazu entschlossen sie zu verkaufen. Der Neupreis liegt derzeit zwischen 500 und 600 €. Wenn jemand Infos zu dem Ding braucht, einfach mich fragen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. Mai 2003)

Ich habe einen von Linksys und bin damit zufreien.
Ich hatte lange Zeit einen Fli-Router, weil ich keine Lust hatte Geld auszugeben.
Ich denke mal wenn man grade knapp bei Kasse ist und man noch einen alten Rechner daheim rumstehen hat, dann sollte man den als Router nehmen, ansonsten ist ein Hardware-Router die bessere Wahl.
Wobei ich keinen mit DSL-Modem nehmen würde. Ich finde es besser, wenn man beides einzeln hat.



> Sprich wenn du ein 150Watt Netzteil (bei vielen alten PC's reichen so 'kleine') hast, dann frisst der 150Watt.



Sicher?Ich bin der Meinung er zieht nur soviel, wie du an Geräten angeschlossen hast. Die 150 Watt sind ja die Maximalanzahl, die möglich ist. Und wenn du einen Fli-Router hast, dann zieht das Mainboard, die Netzwerkkarten und wenn du eins hast das CD-Rom.


----------



## Gabi (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Sicher, ich bin der Meinung er zieht nur soviel, wie du an Geräten angeschlossen hast. Die 150 Watt sind ja die Maximalanzahl, die möglich ist. Und wenn du einen Fli-Router hast, dann zieht das Mainboard, die Netzwerkkarten und wenn du eins hast das CD-Rom. *



Zu erst mal vielen Dank für all die Antworten!!!
Also kann man nicht so genau "pauschalieren", was ein selbst gebastelter Router Strom verbraucht!?

hmm ... irgendwie weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter ...


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. Mai 2003)

> Also kann man nicht so genau "pauschalieren", was ein selbst gebastelter Router Strom verbraucht!?



Nein, das sowieso nicht. Aber er verbraucht mehr als ein Hardwarerouter.
Außerdem solltest du überlegen, ob der Router in deinem Zimmer steht oder wo anders.
Ich werde mich morgen mal genauer erkundigen, dann kann ich dir wahrscheinlich mehr sagen.

Der Vorteil von einem Rechner ist, dass man wesentlich flexibler ist. Wenn du willst kannst du auf deinem Router-Rechner Edonkey laufen lassen, der dann die Dateien runterlädt und wenn sie unten sind bekommst du eine email an deinen hauptrechner, dann kannst du sie abholen.
Oder du kannst mit deinen Palm ins Internet gehen, usw.
Wenn du keine große Lust hast die Software einzurichten und Geld übrig hast, dann würd ich mir einen Hardwarerouter holen.


----------



## Tim C. (22. Mai 2003)

Ein PC als Router wird stets (pauschalisiert) soviel Strom verbrauchen, wie das Netzteil was drinhängt verbraucht. Hast du ein 150Watt Netzteil, 150Watt, hast du ein 250Watt Netzteil ... ist klar oder ?


----------



## Gabi (23. Mai 2003)

soweit ist es klar, leuchte!
wenn ich aber "nur" drei netzwerkarten drin habe und sonst nichts 
(festplatte und der gleichen brauch ich ja nicht, oder?), verbraucht
der rechner ja keine 150 Watt! Oder bin ich da jetzt falsch? hmm ...

LG Gabi


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *wenn ich aber "nur" drei netzwerkarten drin habe und sonst nichts
> (festplatte und der gleichen brauch ich ja nicht, oder*



und woher soll der Rechner wissen, was er machen muss? Das Routing läuft Programmgesteuert, also brauchst Du irgendeine Software, und die musst Du von irgendwoher laden. Du wirst also mindestens ein Laufwerk benötigen (Festplatte, CD-Rom, oder evtl. Diskette)

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es (ich glaub von SuSE) Linux-Systeme, die Routing machen, und direkt von CD aus lauffähig sind. Dann (und nur dann) bräuchtest Du keine Festplatte. 


Noch ein anderer Aspekt ist interessant: Weiter oben kam die Frage schonmal ähnlich, nach dem Standort des Routers. Bei einem Rechner hast Du eigentlich immer ne Geräuschentwickling (wegen Lüfter, Festplatte, usw.) Bei einem Hardwarerouter gibt es auch Modelle ohne Lüfter - diese sind dann dementsprechend geräuschlos.


Dunsti


----------



## melmager (23. Mai 2003)

also ein router passt auch auf ne diskette

http://www.fli4l.de

und  es ist falsch das ein pc mit 250W
Netzteil auch 250W verbraucht

Er kann maximal 250W verbrauchen
meist braucht er aber weniger

letzlich ist ein hardwarerouter kleiner und verbraucht wenig strom
was für den PC spicht - er ist von der configseite her flexibler
ich denke da an firewall, proxy, virenscanner usw.


----------



## fluessig (23. Mai 2003)

Schön ist am Hardware Router ist die Tatsache, dass man da diverse Server drauf laufen lassen kann. So kannst du zum Beispiel deinen eigenen Webserver aufsetzen. Interssant ist das meiner Meinung nach aber nur, wenn du den Rechner im Keller stehen hast.


----------



## Eyewitness (26. Mai 2003)

So, ich habe es vor einigen Monaten mal nachgemessen gehabt, weil mein Stiefvater wissen wollte, wieviel Strom mein Rechner frißt.

Der Rechner war ein AMD Athlon 1400 mit Geforce 2 MX, zwei Platten und zwei Laufwerken (DVD und Brenner). 

Herausgekommen ist, daß mein 300 Watt Netzteil nur ca. 150 Watt aus dem Netz saugt. Um also genau rechnen zu können, mußt Du genau nachmessen. Das Ergebnis kam beim normalen Surfen zustande. Mit Benutzen des DVD oder des Brenners ging natürlich auch die Wattzahl nach oben.

Zum Thema: wenn es um reine Wirtschaftlichkeit geht, dann nimm den Hardwarerouter. Wenn Du allerdings wirklich etwas mit dem Netz machen willst, eine eigene Firewall aufsetzen willst, etc., dann solltest Du einen PC Router nehmen mit einem unix-basierten System. Allerdings mußt Du Dich dafür dann richtig auskennen.

Für den Hausgebrauch reicht der Hardwarerouter vollkommen aus.


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Mai 2003)

Linux router:
http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/
ohne spezielles fl4li.


----------



## mginkel (6. August 2003)

*Stromverbrauch*

Also mein Workplacerechner mit
2 Platten und 3D Graphik braucht
ca 90 Watt im relativen Ruhezustand.
Mit Vollast (Linux Kernel Compile)
sind es etwa 150. Das h"angt bei
Schaltnetzteilen sehr wohl von der
Sekund'arlast im Innern ab. 

F"ur den Consumerrouter spricht
eventuell der kleine Stromverbrauch,
allerdings kann man bei den Teilen
meist das Steckernetzteil nicht
ausschalten. Meine (routenden) PC
schalte ich schon aus.

Gegen die kleinen Schachteln spricht
die Flexibilit"at, die oftmals hohe
Fehleranf"alligkeit, Bugs etc.
(schau mal ins Forum von d-link) und
die geringe Flexibilit"at.
Manche Serien haben auch eine ziemlich hohe Ausfallrate.


----------

